# Can the Armada pull a 26' trailer?



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

My wife and I were discussing upsizing to a bigger unit last weekend. The discussion centered around the fact that we now have 3 boys (albeit small ones right now but the point is they are not going to stay that way long). The 21RS seemed big when we moved up from the pop-up and was really the most I wanted to pull with the 4-Runner we had at the time. Now we have the Nissan Armada which can obviously handle much more weight but is still only a 123" wheelbase. Looking at rvtowingtips.com, it appears that I would definately be good to go at a 23' or 24' trailer but I would really like to go to a 25 RS-S or a 26-RS. I would most likely go with an Equil-i-zer hitch and prodigy control if I did upsize. Do you guys think I would have any problem with either of these units or something else at the same length?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, from what I have heard all of you Nissan owners say about the Titan/Armada, the power end of things would be covered. As far as the WB, as we all know, there are folks that tow rigs outside of the "rule of thumbs" parameters. I have an Avalanche and my 26RS, but the Av has a 130" WB, like the suburban. I would check and see if anyone else is towing a 26RS or larger with a Tahoe/Yukon, or similar vehicle. I think the Tahoe has a 118" WB, but don't remember for sure.

If you were to tow the 26RS with the Nissan, a good hitch and sway control are a must. LT tires would help too.

Tim


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We tow a 25 rss with a Expedtion, it has a 119" wheel base, and Equal-izer hitch and Prodigy controller. We have towed it about 4,500 miles so far without every feeling uncomfortable. With the 123" wheel base of the Armada and a good weight distrubution/sway control hitch, I can't see where you would have problem with the 25 rss.


----------



## RJP (Mar 8, 2004)

Paul,

Did you ever make a decision on the Armada and the 26RS.

Would be interested in your experiences.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

We haven't made any decisions yet. I like the 26RS alot though. We're going to take a look inside of a new one the next time we are down at our dealer's place. If we do anything, it most likely wiull not be until the spring however, when the camper shows come to town.


----------

